# Sitting and idling



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

With the weather not cooperating so much -had a snow only once this year and guess what?! Man, that was the best snow day from long, long time. After finishing my driveway (250') I wasn't tired at all. I learned how to make quick 180 in a blink of an eye. I was so happy.
Tracked models are great if you have a long hilly or unpaved driveway like mine. They are unstoppable like a tank. And like a tank takes a lot of effort to move around with the engine off on garage floor and tight spaces. You can try to disengage transmission, but it's still a tank at least to me (150lbs).
I knew about it before I made my mind and purchased one.
I found few tracked models on different kinds of dollies from ready made, like the one you can get at any hardware or home improvement store for around $20 to custom made units from scraps of plywood or 2x4' with couple caster wheels attached. There are also some nice ones with a color matching paint jobs. 
With no snow on the horizon I decided to build one. 
Originally it was suppose to be a simple thing with 4 wheels attached. Great weekend project I thought. Then I went a little crazy with it, added non-slip rubber mats, lockable caster wheels, couple holes for drainage, collapsible ramp with pneumatic struts for lift support and some red paint. 





































Honda HS1332TAS -Dolly.:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I see you went a little crazy plastering your name on everything also.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

What? O, yeah and that too, lol.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Top notch! Even for a wheeled-thrower, this would come-in handy around the garage!


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks classiccat. 
With all the crap I have and limited space it already is.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Beautiful, your design and fabrication look professionally done.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Well, that's just to fancy for words. Nice work.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

tinter said:


> Well, that's just to fancy for words. Nice work.


 Looks great !!!


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you all. 
I wasn't trying to reinvent the wheel, at the end it's a dolly, still.
With a concept in my head, I measure both platform and a ramp, calculate angle of approach, so the auger doesn't scrape the floor. 
I wanted to be:
- easy to use (including loading and unloading),
-stable (caster wheels with locks) enough, so you can walk on it without being worry it will run away (I did an oil change by bringing only right track on the dolly with the left still on the floor. That gave me good angle to drain the engine oil),
-not slippery (especially when wet or wearing wet boots),
-had an anchor point at the back (Honda is front heavy) that could work as a hook as well (after all the tests I didn't needed. You can drop the auger to middle position (tracked units) and that is secure enough.
-had some draining for melted snow,
- and look decent.
If you look at the second photo you will notice spring loaded hinges (with 150lbs rating) however what works vertically doesn't always work horizontally. Different physics. The ramp didn't want to stay up, so I found couple old pneumatic lift supports from old kitchen door cabinet and mount those in addition to hinges. That didn't help a thing  . When I put the platform on its side the force from hinges and struts was great to the point I couldn't 'break it'.
Something was not wright . Then I lowered one of the mounting points for the struts to create better angle. That was it.
Most of the parts found @ Home Depot, eBay, or garage.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

Added vinyl edge trim to protect auger and Robalon (A148BS) skids.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Holy Crap! That is am awesome dolly, you could sell those things. Good work!


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

Magnetic Oil Dipstick from Goldplug #3023


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

superedge88 said:


> Holy Crap! That is am awesome dolly, you could sell those things. Good work!


Parts, labor, shipping  Nah.
But I can post parts and material list if there would be an interest.
Satisfaction from building yourself is priceless.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

ClaudeK said:


> Satisfaction from building yourself is priceless.


 And you should be very proud of the fine work you did.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you Normex.
Don't know about being proud but I'm glad it works as expected. 
This is my second unit. The first one was total failure. Caster wheels were to small (light duty) and had to much resistance under load, hinges to weak. But I found a different purpose for it.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Super job! Looks like something Honda would sell as an accessory.


----------



## david less (Jan 10, 2015)

*ClaudeK*
*Very, very nice dolly, great engineering.*
*Is that 3/4" painted plywood for the platform?*
*Any chance you would be willing to share the sizes and height?*

*With the blower locked in the middle position (on dolly) and the rear skids positioned on the rear platform the spring shock only needs to be strong enough to keep the ramp in the horizontal position while unloaded?*

*Thanks ,Great job again*
*David*


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

david less said:


> *ClaudeK*
> *Very, very nice dolly, great engineering.*
> *Is that 3/4" painted plywood for the platform?*
> *Any chance you would be willing to share the sizes and height?*
> ...


Ha, seeing your work I knew you will like it  
-Yes, I used 3/4" CDX thick plywood, the only scraps I had at the moment. But CDX might have some cavities within. So if you have something better like 3/4" finish plywood it will ease your job if you planning some carving (routering) for drains.
-No problem. I will get all the dimensions you need.
-as you said the spring shocks are only to keep the ramp in the horizontal position when unloaded or loaded with blower in the high position. If you set the auger to the middle then it's slightly down. I also left like 1/16" gap between the ramp and the platform, so the ramp will aim slightly up when unloaded, but it is not nesesairly. See pics below:
Auger in high:








Auger in middle, the rear (OE) skids are resting on the platform.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

As far as spring struts I used cabinet door lift support I found in the garage, but you can use anything you have. I wouldn't use automotive cause they might me to strong. Something like this:
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=291221101403&alt=web
I learn that by lowering the mounting point (so it's not parallel to platform) will create better force.
Original mounting location:









Modified:


----------



## david less (Jan 10, 2015)

ClaudeK

You mentioned spring hinges? or are these spring dash pots strong enough to hold ramp up? 
Is that rustolium red or Honda OEM paint?

Again some well thought engineering

David


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

how many different places on that have you plastered your name??????? you do have to much time on your hands to place your name on it. MAZEL TOV on the job though.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Lots of photographers add their name into their pictures, just a kinda copyright thing . My better half does that sometimes , it may or may not prevent someone else from selling the picture as their own but , at least an effort was made . Helps keep the honest people honest


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> how many different places on that have you plastered your name??????? you do have to much time on your hands to place your name on it. MAZEL TOV on the job though.





1894 said:


> Lots of photographers add their name into their pictures, just a kinda copyright thing . My better half does that sometimes , it may or may not prevent someone else from selling the picture as their own but , at least an effort was made . Helps keep the honest people honest


Plastering explained  . Thanks Phil 
It's very easy and can be done with basic photo rendering tools you can find in photoshop or photobucket.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

david less said:


> ClaudeK
> 
> You mentioned spring hinges? or are these spring dash pots strong enough to hold ramp up?
> Is that rustolium red or Honda OEM paint?
> David


David, 
Originally I found a pair of 4" adjustable spring hinges that were rated for 150lbs doors. Unfortunately even with max spring setting they don't work as well in horizontal position. Simply they couldn't hold small piece of plywood up. That cabinet door lift supports solve the problem.
The paint I used is Rustoleum Sunrise Red (1qt) Honda OEM would cost to much.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I thought you painted or printed it on every thing. I did not know it was the camera doing it. MY BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

No worries POWERSHIFT93  cheers


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

david less said:


> *ClaudeK*
> *Very, very nice dolly, great engineering.*
> *Is that 3/4" painted plywood for the platform?*
> *Any chance you would be willing to share the sizes and height?*


David,
Here are the dimensions:
-overall height 5-3/4" (dictated by caster wheels),
-platform 28-5/8"(W) x 27-3/4"(L) you can go longer, if you want.
-ramp 36"(W) x 13-3/4"(L)


----------



## david less (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks Claude
Are those Colton casters? Can I ask what diameter wheel works best?

David


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

I used red Everbilt 3in. Polyurethane Casters with Brake (rated for 175lbs).
I think Home Depot has them. I tried 2" (90lbs rating) wheels but they had terrible rolling resistance and were to weak, unstable. 3" works fine. You can go with 4" but you would need to extend the ramp so the angle would be unchanged. I reduced the size of the ramp and the platform to minimum yet still functional. Didn't want to end up with huge platform that takes a lot of space.
The only think I could change is the location of the front casters to be closer to the ramp, maybe.
Colson casters are nice and their 3" are rated for 200lbs, I think.


----------



## david less (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks loads


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

Nah, I got mine at HD (rated for 175lbs/each).
Colsons are nice though.
Shoot me pm if you need anything else.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

Got couple pms about the struts.
The ones I used are spring not pneumatic. I used two.
Here are the dimensions:
Fully extend 10-1/4", 6-1/2" when compressed.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

Video of dolly in action  added to post #1


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Very nice work, Claude. You've been blessed with lots of talent and vision.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

micah68kj said:


> Very nice work, Claude. You've been blessed with lots of talent and vision.


Thank you Joe. Some might see those kind of things differently.
Personally, I think there is always solution to a problem somewhere or room for improvement.
With help from other people, different ideas you might come up with nice creative things. And if somebody will find it useful or be able to adopt or make it even better that's win-win. 
Cheers


----------



## sskokku (Apr 5, 2015)

*Nice work*

Would you be able to share a list of all the individual parts. I got a track snow blower this winter, and find myself needing something like this.

Good work on the dolly. My summer project for 2015.


- Sashidhar Kokku


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

3/4" thick CDX plywood. 
David used 3/4" solid oak which is more durable.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

Here is link to David's version, which I like a lot
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/50786-thanks-claudek-his-doly-design.html


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow! ClaudeK, great work! That looks awesome.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

I would buy one if it was available near me.

By the way, his name on every pics is called a *watermark*.

What kind of vinyl you used for the bucket? I want to make a similar thing.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

Car door edge guards.
It is really easy to make a dolly like this, especially if you dont want or care about ramp. 
Piece of plywood with 4 caster wheels it all you need. Just play a bit with front wheels location and move them back so the whole platform can tilt. Same principle less engineering. 
Cheers


----------

